# Alexandra Horowitz on dogs and social distancing



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I do think my dog is affected by this social distancing. We took a lot of classes, ran errands together, walked at the park with friends. She was used to seeing many people and dogs. Now she sees DH and I and the few neighbors who may be outside when we walk. Her world is very small right now, just like ours.

OTOH for many pets they have the bonus of their owners home 24/7.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Having your human (servants) around all the time is what poodle dreams are made of


----------

